# Solicitud de firmware Ken Brown



## GOLI50 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hola, necesito el firmware de tv ken brown kb 55 2290-SMART. Si alguien sería tan amable de compartirlo. Gracias


----------



## Katsuda (Ago 25, 2021)

Buenas Días... Soy nuevo en el foro. Quería consultar si alguien tiene el firmware: KEN BROWN LED39E600KB -SMART -3D ...Que lo necesito actualizar... Muchas Gracias. Pido disculpas de antemano si no es el lugar apropiado para solicitar esta ayuda....


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 25, 2021)

Katsuda dijo:


> Quería consultar si alguien tiene el firmware: KEN BROWN LED39E600KB -SMART -3D


Enlace de descarga directa con instructivo adjunto: Ken Brown LED39E600KB SMART USB Firmware


----------



## Jorge_la_costa (Sep 18, 2022)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> Enlace de descarga directa con instructivo adjunto: Ken Brown LED39E600KB SMART USB Firmware


Holaa... Queria saber si me podes ayudar para actualizar el firmware de Kb - 32 - 2260 - Smart. Si me podes pasar el link de descargá te lo agradecería mucho... Y si alguien tiene ese link por favor pasenlo, gracias... Tengo que actualizar el smart.


Tengo 15 años y le dije a mi vieja que yo podia actualizarle el smart tv pero se me está complicando encontrar el link para descargar y descomprimirlo en un pendrive... Descargue varios ya, pero necesitan contraseña para descomprimirlas y para hacer dicha cosa hay quebsuscribirse o cosas asi, y no cuento con ese requisito. Asi que eso, si alguien me lo puede pasar... Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2022)

Actualizar no lo convierte en nuevo , deja la tele en paz que la puedes arruinar.

Luego de unos años ya no andan con Youtube ni Netflix , eso no se arregla actualizando.


----------



## Jorge_la_costa (Sep 18, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Actualizar no lo convierte en nuevo , deja la tele en paz que la puedes arruinar.
> 
> Luego de unos años ya no andan con Youtube ni Netflix , eso no se arregla actualizando.


La tele se compró en 2015/ 2014 maso menos y desde esa fecha no se actualiza... No nda nada. Yo creo que con lo poco de computación que se, va a funcionar. Gracias por tu comentario 👍


----------



## switchxxi (Sep 18, 2022)

Buena suerte encontrando una actualización para un TV de 2015 (Que quizás haya sido diseñado un par de años antes), lo mas probable es que consigas el firmware que ya posee tu TV. (Las "smart" son una "estafa" apenas si duran un par de años y adiós soporte, quedando solo en TV normales. Un chromecast o similar es una mejor inversión).

Por las dudas ten cuidado con jugar con los firmwares o estarás preguntando en el foro como se sale del bootlooping (en el mejor de los casos).


----------



## J2C (Sep 18, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> .......
> 
> Por las dudas ten cuidado con jugar con los firmwares o estarás preguntando en el foro como se sale del bootlooping (en el mejor de los casos).



Y cuando sale el bootlooping hay que clavar un clavo sobre la pared arriba de la cama para colgar el trofeo que se ha cargado con 15 años !!!!



Mortal !!!!!


.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2022)

Jorge_la_costa dijo:


> Yo creo que con lo poco de computación que se, va a funcionar.


Un TV Smart o nó es completamente diferente de una computadora, y de hecho es mas parecido a un teléfono celular pero con muchísima menos vida útil del software. Si existiera una actualización de firmware para un TV que ya tiene OCHO años de antigüedad, lo mas probable es que te sirviera para cosas de hasta el 2017....
Como ya te dijeron, no jugués con actualizar el firmware...primero: por que no existe una actualización, segundo: por que si exisiera sería vieja y no te serviría, y tercero: por que si le escapás al firmware correcto el TV te va a quedar como un voluminoso pisapapeles high-tech.
Ninguna marca de TV te dá actualizaciones de firmware por mas de dos o tres años luego de la salida al mercado, así que no te gastés en buscar algo mas nuevo y hacé como te recomendaron: comprá un chromecast y olvidate de los problemas.


----------

